# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Termiten und Hausbau

## Greenhorn

Schreibe hiermal meine Erfahrungen mit Termiten im Zusammenhang mit Wohnhaeusern/Hausbau auf.
Da es weltweit etwa 2800 verschiedene Arten gibt, kann es im Einzelfall schon zu kleineren Abweichungen kommen.
Der eigentliche Bau der Termiten ist in der Erde. Einzelne Teile dieses Bau's  sind ueber underirdische Gaenge verbunden und koennen sich ueber ganze Wohngebiete hinziehen. Sichtbar sind nur die Termitenhuegel, die Bestandteil des Gesamtsystems sind.
Von diesem Bau arbeiten sie sich zu ihrer Nahrungsquelle  (abgestorbenes Holz) vor.
Im Zusammenhang mit Haeusern sind dies Dach- und Konstruktionsbalken, Holzverkleidungen und Moebel usw..
Die lichtscheuen Tiere bilden dazu ihre "Erd-Adern" durch die sie ungesehen auf- und abwandern koennen. Sie nutzen aber auch, total unsichtbar (!), kleinste Ritzen zwischen Hohlblocksteinen, Bodenplatte und Fundament usw..
Vorzugsweise stuerzen sie sich zunaechst auf groessere Stuecke Holz und hoehlen dies bis auf eine duenne Aussen"haut" total aus. Insgesamt koennen das am Ende der verschiedenen "Aufgaenge" dann insgesamt doch mehrere Holzstuecke gleichzeitig in einem Haus sein.
Schutz bei Neubau:
Vor dem Auffuellen alles an Altholz entfernen was sich unter dem spaeteren Haus befindet.
Durchgehendes Bodenplatten-Fundament. (Einbindung der Skelett-Bauweise oder Tragende-Waende)
Hilfe bei Altbauten:
Bodenplatten an allen Pfosten aufstemmen, kurze (15-20 cm) Wasserrohrstuecke senkrecht einbetonieren, mit Abschlusskappe verschliessen. Alle 3-4 Monate 1/4Liter des fluessigen Bekaempfungsmittels eingiessen.

----------


## pit

Aus diesem Grund wird bei Neubauten, egal wo im Lande, kaum noch Holz als Baumaterial verwendet. Selbst die Dachstühle werden mittlerweile in Stahl ausgeführt. Da haben die Termiten kaum noch eine Chance, das Haus im Laufe der Jahre baufällig zumachen!

 ::  
Pit

----------


## Greenhorn

Die kuenstlichen "Bretter" fuer Aussenverkleidung, Dachabschluesse und Zaeune sind sehr vernueftig, haben aber auch ihren Preis.
Bei dem Stahl fuer den Dachausbau muss man streng kontrollieren, das die gestrichen angelieferten Teile nach dem Verschweissen erneut an den Haftstellen gut gestrichen werden.

Mit einem guten Plattenfundament schuetzt man aber auch alle anderen Holzbestandteile des Hauses.
Ich glaube in der Not fressen Termiten auch Buecher (?!?).

----------


## Greenhorn

Eigentlich ist es auch so, wenn man keine Termiten hat, hat man Ameisen. Diese beiden Arten sind befeindet und bekaempfen sich gegenseitig. 
Bei dem normalerweise ueblichen nachtraegliche Einbetonieren der Bodenplatte kommt es immer zu Senkungen und Rissen. 
Auch anderes Ungeziefer nutzt diese "Eingaenge".

Diese "kuenstlichenBretter" (es scheint eine Mischung aus Ethernit und Kunststoff zu sein ??) sehen gut aus und es gibt sie in verschiedenen Staerken (0,5-2 cm) und Farben. Die dickere Ausfuehrung ist so wiederstandsfaehig, man kann ein, auf 50 cm Abstand gelagerte, Stueck nicht durchschlagen.

Es gibt jetzt auch die normalen Ethernitplatten (2-3 mm) einseitig mit Holzbrettmuster. Gestrichen sieht dies vom weiten auch nicht schlecht aus. Abhaengig von dem Traggeruest ist die Durchschlagsgefahr sehr hoch. Fuer die Verkleidung von Dachgiebeln durchaus geeignet.
Befuerchte auch, das "Klima" ist in all diesen Kunst-Holz-, Ethernit-Haeusern nicht so gut.
 ::

----------


## schiene

An anserem neuen Häuschen ist ja auch einiges mit Holz verkleidet.Auf meine Frage ob es da nicht mit
Termiten Probleme geben kann meinte der Schwager dass das Holz mit einer Lackierung überpinselt  sei welche
Termiten wohl nicht als "lecker"einstufen.

----------


## pit

> ... meinte der Schwager dass das Holz mit einer Lackierung überpinselt  sei welche
> Termiten wohl nicht als "lecker"einstufen.


Noch nicht! Wart mal ein paar Jahre!

 ::

----------


## rampo

Nicht weit von uns gibts eine Holzhaus Fabrik , und da ich ein Holzhaus Faen bin war es Pflicht sie zu Besuchen .

Wird ein laengerer Bildbericht , kann noch immer nicht ruhig schlafen fuer was ich mich nun wirklich entscheide .

Sind schon Wunderschoene Haeuser dabei , der Preis ist auch  danach .

----------


## rampo



----------


## rampo



----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## schiene

Die Holzhäuser gefallen mir auch.Die Preise schwanken sehr stark und richten sich nach der Holzart und Qualität

----------


## Siamfan

DAS ist besonderes Holz, was aber auch seinen Preis hat!

----------


## Siamfan

Heiliger Termiten- Huegel

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe vor 15 Jahren in diesem wunderschoenen Haus gewohnt:


Unten war das gemauert. Oben Handarbeit aus besten Holz.

Ich habe immer die sichtbaren Termitenstrassen an den Aussenwaenden weggemacht.

Die sind aber schon damals im Mauerwerk rauf.

Wir sind oft auf 100 m Entfernung vorbei gefahren. 
In diesem Haus wurde unser Sohn gezeugt!  :: 

Vor etwa 3 Monaten bin ich nochmal rein. Meine Frau hat sich nicht getraut.
Die Termiten hatten gewonnen.

----------


## Siamfan

Heiliger Huegel

----------


## Siamfan

Termitenameisen,  im PrivatKH im vierten Stock (Fußbodensockelleiste) :
Das wurde wohl erfolglos mit Schutzmittel überpinselt.

----------


## Siamfan

Das war bei uns im Haus!






Die lebten in den Holzfussleisten! Ernaehrten sich aber von allem.

Wir haben dann alle Leisten rausgeschmissen und Kunststoffleisten reingemacht.

----------


## rampo

Wir haben gleich  ,die Chemi Kaeule  rund ums  Haus gemacht .1 Mal im Jahr wird aufgefuellt .

Kein Problem mit  Termiten .

----------


## Siamfan

> Wir haben gleich  ,die Chemi Kaeule  rund ums  Haus gemacht .1 Mal im Jahr wird aufgefuellt .
> 
> Kein Problem mit  Termiten .


Das ganze Grundstück war bis zur Außenmauer gefließt. 
Mit der Spritze habe ich das ums Haus ausgebracht. 
Das ist schon gut,  weil das "erhärtet" wie Plastik in den kleinsten Ritzen. 
Im Ersten Haus hatte ich an den Säulen Löcher reingemeiselt und kurze Stücke Wasserleitungen senkrecht einbetoniert und dann mit einem blauen Stöpsel verschlossen. 
Da war auch lange Ruhe.

----------


## Siamfan

Da hat man das Restaurant quasi um den heiligen Termitenhuegel herum gebaut.

----------

